# Need some guidance on multi room speaker system.



## southbound (Sep 1, 2013)

Building a New house.. need to input on audio systems. Speakers will be mainly living room kitchen and outside deck. 95% music 10% movies and football games. On a budget don't want to spend more than1000.. 
How is the wireless technology?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Could you be a little more specific about your budget and what you expect to get? Are you planning on surround sound plus a couple more areas or just stereo in all? What kind of placement? How many speakers? Does $1K include amplification?


----------

